# Shot Gun Shadow Box for Father's Day



## alien750 (May 21, 2010)

I built this Shadow Box for my DAD for Father's Day, It was his DAD's old shotgun. I made it out of White hardwood pine and then stained it with a Golden oak stain. The glass is tempered glass and the writing was sandblasted on. On one end I put hinges and a latch so that when you are hanging it, moving it, or cleaning it you can remove the gun and the glass so that nothing breaks. I dont do a lot of DIY projects, so it turned out pretty KICK *** in my book, and in my DAD's book also. And the other pics are what I got to do with my son for Father's Day. So all around it was a great day for me.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks good.

What brand of shotgun is that? I have my Grandfathers old 12 ga that looks exactly like that gun, but I have no idea who the manufacturer was.


----------



## alien750 (May 21, 2010)

I looked all over for it and could not find it, all it had was the serial number on the bottom and 12 ga stamped on the top. I dont think that my dad even knows but I will ask him.


----------

